# Farm Progress Show – Best of Show



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

There were a lot of great and innovative products at the 2009 Farm Progress Show. HayTalk.com looked them all over as they related to the hay industry and picked one as our favorite&#8230;that product is&#8230;drum roll please&#8230;*The MultiTrailer*&#8230;which we found at the AgShield Display. The MultiTrailer gets the job done with a single trailer in a variety of ways. With the deck flat, you have a highway legal flat deck to move a load of lumber, that old tractor you are taking to the antique show, or something you picked up to restore or a load of square bales to the horse ranch down the road. When you lift the side rails and raise the floor sections, you can have a high speed round bale hauler in less than a minute. They come in dual and tri-axle trailers of 26 and 31 feet long. Check the brochure out at http://www.agshield.com/brochures/MultiTrailer brochure final 2005.pdf


----------

